# Siesta?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

^


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't do it, but I read somewhere that it give plants an advantage over algae


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

boontje said:


> I don't do it, but I read somewhere that it give plants an advantage over algae


Which is why I mstarting tommorow :nod:


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I don't do it, but I read somewhere that it give plants an advantage over algae


Which is why I mstarting tommorow :nod:
[/quote]
Hmm interesting experiment, I'm curious about the result (although I don't have algae at the moment)
I suppose you'll keep us posted


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Of course


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

boontje said:


> I don't do it, but I read somewhere that it give plants an advantage over algae


I read the same thing and the reasoning behind it but I'm still convinced it's a load of shyte :x


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^agreed. I actually boost my lighting at 'noon' in my tank


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I just use algae destroyer. Seems to REALLY control the algae


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LGHT said:


> I just use algae destroyer. Seems to REALLY control the algae


I have heard that it wipes out algea, sure, and interrupts the photosynthesis process in plants. The plants don't recover as fast as the simple algea does, meaning that the algea comes back, even stronger while your plants are trying to recover.
An algecide does not answer the problem of why you have algea in the first place, so your problem just comes back anyway, to the detriment of your plants.


----------

